# Plate of meat



## john trotter (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi all last night i went in the freezer and didnt shut the door properly 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  yes i got shouted at well not shouted at just a moan you know the ones i mean,but on the upside something had started to defrost, so 













IMG_6830.JPG



__ john trotter
__ Aug 2, 2015


















IMG_6831.JPG



__ john trotter
__ Aug 2, 2015


















IMG_6832.JPG



__ john trotter
__ Aug 2, 2015






so i lit up the UDS and this had to be done













IMG_6834.JPG



__ john trotter
__ Aug 2, 2015


















IMG_6833.JPG



__ john trotter
__ Aug 2, 2015






please note i had to sample some put on the smoker with salt and mustard rub


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi John

That's exactly what I cooked for the Annual 2015 UK SMF get together at the weekend. I got 5 from Bowlem's however, I trimmed off the top layer of diamond scoring first, Pepper and Salt and they were brilliant.


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks for the tip kiska.  I gotta get some of those!

Those look GREAT John!  Don't ya just hate it when you a FORCED to fire up the smoker??  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Danny


----------



## john trotter (Aug 3, 2015)

yes Danny hate having to fire it up but it had to be done 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Kiska95 is it better to take the top off the meat i have done these  before and thought about doing it that way, i need to try it ,might wait a week  though.


----------



## gav iscon (Aug 3, 2015)

If only i'd known about these last week before my sister in law visited...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  trip to bolams on the cards then.


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi John, nice looking Dino's Ribs


----------



## wade (Aug 4, 2015)

kiska95 said:


> Hi John
> 
> That's exactly what I cooked for the Annual 2015 UK SMF get together at the weekend. I got 5 from Bowlem's however, I trimmed off the top layer of diamond scoring first, Pepper and Salt and they were brilliant.


Yes they were great


----------



## wade (Aug 4, 2015)

John Trotter said:


> yes Danny hate having to fire it up but it had to be done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I don't understand what you mean when you say "fire it up". Doesn't everyone keep theirs alight all the time???.


----------



## john trotter (Aug 4, 2015)

That is  what i am  doing wrong finally


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 4, 2015)

Yep better with the top layer off its a bit tough


----------

